# At what lvls do i unlock Hamlet and Kyle?



## Akira-chan (Dec 6, 2017)

Im wanting to know because im holding off on building certain builds until i get them. so far none of the guides have said a lvl and have only put "20+" as the unlock. im at lvl 20 so it'd help to know


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

The reason the guide says Level 20+ is because aside from tiers, the order you get villagers in is more or less random. It's going to be up to chance.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 7, 2017)

After you reach a certain level(20 I believe), all villagers are random potnuh. Kyle's been the man to get for me since I saw he was available in game. I know of people gettin' him mid/late 20's and I just got him today at Lv. 34! Hang in there, your favs will show up sooner or later.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

i got kyle at level 21, and hamlet at level 34. but like people have said it's just chance from level 20 - onwards.


----------

